# Formal Obedience



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi,

I would like to try formal Obedience with my mini, but over the years, I've heard from fellow classmates the increasing number of dog attacks during the group stays. My mini is typically the one that gets bullied/mauled when in a group setting so, I really don't want to put her in that situation.

However, I want to know if there is any truth to the above...is it becoming increasingly dangerous or, are there just certain venues that are stressful and cause these reactions?


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

There has been a lot of controversy about the out of sight sits and downs in Open. I signed a petition a few years ago to stop them, but have never heard any more.
I've done a fair bit of trialing and I've yet to see an 'attack', though there have been dogs that break and go visiting with other dogs. That's a recipe for disaster if there are aggressive dogs involved. If a dog breaks the judge immediately instructs the handler to return to the dog...if the dog is in any way aggressive it is excused. 
I wouldn't let this exercise stop you from doing obedience. 
Where do you train? I train at Campaign in Georgetown.


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh that is such good news that there was controversy, here I was thinking that everyone is okay with that situation. Do you know if the petition is still floating around? I would love to add my name to it. I would happily opt out of that exercise and take the deductions, but I don't think that's allowed.  It could be like in Rally where you have the honour exercise in a corner while another dog performs. That is a skill more applicable to real life obedience, who in their right mind would leave their dog unleashed amongst a bunch of strange dogs at your local Tim Hortons' parking lot...unsupervised. I don't think that's legal! 

Oh Campaign Academy is such a lovely facility. Plenty of parking, clean, great outdoor agility ring and I like the double ring rooms inside...very good for trialing, just hop across for your next leg! 

Well, I've been going to Canine Campus up in Markham for the last 3 years. The instructor only offers Rally, mainly intro and novice w/a touch of formal Obed. Currently I'm going to Let's Learn Dog School for agility, but it's only a non-snow season thing, once the snow falls, I can't attend there anymore...40 minutes north through country roads. I guess I'll just practice at Petsmart! LOL


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

well don't forget that the out of sight stays are in the higher levels too, so don't let it stop you from getting into it in the lower levels, and by the time you're in the upper levels the rules may have changed (again) LOL!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

I've been to quite a few shows the last 3 1/2 years and haven't seen any dog attacks. I did see where a dog broke and went flying out of the ring, to his owner's calling "Thunder, Thunder". She had quite a time getting him. His break and run probably caused 1 of the other dogs to break her down. It happened the next day as well.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

Well, I've been going to Canine Campus up in Markham for the last 3 years. The instructor only offers Rally, mainly intro and novice w/a touch of formal Obed. Currently I'm going to Let's Learn Dog School for agility, but it's only a non-snow season thing, once the snow falls, I can't attend there anymore...40 minutes north through country roads. I guess I'll just practice at Petsmart! LOL[/QUOTE]

A friend of mine rents mat time at Canine Campus. I've met Sonic the Chihuahua at rally trials...what a great little dog!.
Georgetown wouldn't be a terribly long drive for you...take the 401 to Trafalgar. Campaign is wonderful if you're looking for competitive obedience. It's also nice because they hold trials there, which can either be an advantage or disadvantage, depending on your dog! (Cheers works better away from her own training hall)
Petsmart will give you pet instruction...great for socializing your dog and basic obedience.
Good luck and have fun!


----------

